

Show HN: OurDoings: easier, faster photo sharing - brlewis
http://ourdoings.com/

======
brlewis
Aspects of interest to the HN community: (1) Look at how I used an iPad for
the screencast. Hands are easier to follow than mouse cursors. (2) You can use
Dropbox to upload a large collection of photos. (3) The site is mostly written
in a Lisp dialect, Kawa Scheme, that runs on the JVM.

